# upgrading installed Package  to Port



## v_mallikarjun (Dec 15, 2011)

I have few newbie questions. I searched all over the place but just couldn't find the right answer. 
1) I have installed few packages and all others in ports.
 How can I see which all I have installed as packages and ports?

2) Since I was in a hurry to build fully working system, I just had to install few packages. But I want all to be in ports, how can upgrade all packages to ports? I just don't want packages.

Can some on point me to some existing answers, or help me solve these. I greatly appreciate.

--
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2011)

Once they're installed, there is no visible or factual difference between packages and ports. You can just continue using ports only, and upgrade when there are newer versions. Sooner or later everything that was once installed using a package will be replaced by a newer version using a port.


----------



## v_mallikarjun (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the quick answer. Should I consider some way of upgrading? like uninstall existing package. or just [cmd=]portupgrade -a[/cmd] will do?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 15, 2011)

```
portmaster -d -B -P -i audio/yell sysutils/lookat /var/db/pkg/bash-...
```
 is one way. Sometimes more effort is necc... 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/lang/perl5.14
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/perl-5.12 && make install
```
  Lots of variations, actually; you may discover more on your own as the years progress.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 15, 2011)

Always, yes always, check /usr/ports/UPDATING first.  Some notes: Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## v_mallikarjun (Dec 15, 2011)

@jb_fvwm2: I will make a note of it.
@wblock: thanks for the link.


----------

